# Mass iliopsoas muscle...? dx



## Kimberley (May 15, 2008)

Pt had a CT abdomen/pelvis w/wo....impression reads:  LARGE LOW ATTENUATION MASS IN LEFT ILIOPSOAS MUSCLE WITH RIM ENHANCEMENT.

Order states LBP, LLQ abdominal pain, hematuria...what dx code should I use?


----------



## haadi (May 19, 2008)

take 782.2

thanks.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 21, 2008)

Being a Mass in the Muscle of the limb, I would Prefer using 729.89.

Thank You.


----------

